# Falling out crest feathers



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey. A couple of my little tiel's crest feathers have just fallen out. I don't know whether this is normal or not, because he is young (thats what the breeders say, although i think they may have been dodgy). Can you please give me some help plz


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

My tiels crown feathers fall out...I think this is normal


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's probably molting.


----------



## Someone (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi my Cockatiels crest feathers just fell out too he is 5mo and I don’t see any blood around the feather shaft will the crest grow back please help


----------

